# TID Plans Carbon Fiber Rear Valance for Audi TT, TTS, TTRS



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

It looks like TID styling is planning a new carbon fiber rear valance for TT, TTS and TTRS. We don't know much yet, other than TID's website says the piece is coming in early March.








More after the jump.
* Full Story *


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

i REALLY like that...and the color looks like aviator which is my dream tt-s,RS color


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

I now know what valence I'm getting when I change the stock muffler


----------

